# Please help me determine boy or girl



## JesseKath (Aug 12, 2013)

Sorry for the pic lol. but is this a female or male?


----------



## sweetcuddles (Jun 30, 2013)

Congrats! You have a male. There would be no puffiness around the genitals if it was a female. Also the holes would be closer to each other.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

BOY!! Can't you tell???

Only on Cat Forum can you show male genitalia and get away with it!! =D


----------



## JesseKath (Aug 12, 2013)

Marcia said:


> BOY!! Can't you tell???
> 
> Only on Cat Forum can you show male genitalia and get away with it!! =D



Well when we got HIM they said he was a girl so i never questioned it. Oh boy so we have a female & male great


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

JesseKath said:


> Well when we got HIM they said he was a girl so i never questioned it. Oh boy so we have a female & male great


Once they are fixed they won't know or care!! Males and females can be the best of friends....or not.


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

It's no problem to have one of each - as long as you get them fixed!


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

The good news is that neutering typically costs less than spaying! Its a simple procedure with a very short recovery time. Getting your female fixed as well is important even if you don't plan to let her outside because it prevents potentially deadly conditions like reproductive cancers and pyrometra (infection of the uterus).

Fun fact: Because of the way color genetics work in cats, about 3/4 of orange or orange & white cats are male!


----------

